# Help with brother bas 416 embroidery machine



## Maganharmon (Jan 1, 2018)

I just recently purchased a used brother bas 416. The floppy disk drive was replaced with a richpeace (I think that's how it's spelled) usb. I had a few embroidery files, made sure they were DST format, then added a file to my usb. I go to my machine, power on, insert usb and follow the directions for accessing file. I get a alert saying there are no files and no input data. I take the usb back to my computer, open the usb, and there is my design file. 
I thought maybe it was because of the older file, so I re-downloaded a design and tried all again. Still same out come.

What can I do? TIA


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

If there is a reset button on your usb drive, then hold it down for a couple of seconds. This may reset the usb, may not be the problem, but works for me.


----------



## Lees Custom (Mar 1, 2013)

I have Goteks in my 416, my 415, and my 423A but to my knowledge the principals behind them are the same. I would assume it has to do with one of the two things below.
*
Was this in the machine when you purchased it?* Reason I ask is because as retarded as this sounds, when I swapped the drives into my machines, I had a similar issue. Ended up finding out that the ribbon cable in the machine has to be plugged in upside down so the notch on the cable isn't aligned with the notch in the drive. This may be Gotek only.
*
How are you formatting the USB disks?* The Gotek drives require me to format the drive using a program called Batch Manage Tool. I have no idea if that program will work for your drive, I would assume Richpeace has their own. Check their website. If not look for Batch Manage Tool 1.4 on google and DL that. It would make a lot of sense to me that since it is just a program to format a USB drive to think it is a Floppy disk, you could use this for your drives also.

God Speed!


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

For Richpeace emulators,the USB stick must be formatted FAT (FAT 16)
If emulator is an old version ,do not work with an USB stick bigger than 2Gb


----------



## merlinjanssen (Jan 26, 2018)

found a brother bas 416 on sale not far from me but am a bit concerned about the old technology re: floppy disk in this day and age where things go so fast - is it worth it still? asking price is 2 grand? it also has no hat hoop


----------



## merlinjanssen (Jan 26, 2018)

I am contemplating buying a bas 416 offered at 2000 (cdn) - comes with floppy drive/computer/bunch of yarns but no had hoop, so i'm not sure if this would be basically just a hunk of scrap metal if it can't keep up with new technology and i should invest in a newer machine, but i have limited resources - what are your thoughts?


----------



## bigdoguk (Jul 16, 2018)

we have the same machine but need to service it any ideas who does it


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Does this help?
technicians | Madeira


----------



## scotticreations (Apr 1, 2019)

Can someone tell me how big the overall size of this embroidery machine is? I cannot find the details anywhere.


----------



## kidcarter (Apr 5, 2019)

I have the BAS-411 (similar machine) ist about 1m x 1m x 1.4m high


----------



## kidcarter (Apr 5, 2019)

Lees Custom said:


> I have Goteks in my 416, my 415, and my 423A but to my knowledge the principals behind them are the same. I would assume it has to do with one of the two things below.
> *
> Was this in the machine when you purchased it?* Reason I ask is because as retarded as this sounds, when I swapped the drives into my machines, I had a similar issue. Ended up finding out that the ribbon cable in the machine has to be plugged in upside down so the notch on the cable isn't aligned with the notch in the drive. This may be Gotek only.
> *
> ...


Also try'Virtual Floppy Software', 3 programs that will format the USB stick (miltiple 720KB, 1.2MB or 1.44MB partitions), Viewer & image writer. Also the machine is fussy about the files - you probably want a really basic 'DST' file (the DST output from PE Design is viewableon my BAS-411) try running your DST file through 'Embroidermodder'


----------



## jhornsby3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Lees Custom said:


> I have Goteks in my 416, my 415, and my 423A but to my knowledge the principals behind them are the same.


I have a 416 that just had the floppy go tits up in the middle of an order. Now that I have to replace it, I was thinking of replacing with the GoTek. Is there a specific jumper setting that needs to be used for the Brother BAS 416 machine? The drive that was removed has the complicated jumper sets on the back and I tried two other drives that took no jumpers and they failed to work.

And if you by chance remember the model number of the drive you installed. They have a few.


Thank you,
John


----------

